# early morning and only one fish



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

didnt measure the length but it bottomed out a 30lb boca grip


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Making me hungry........... Nice fish


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah, me too. Haven't had cobia in waay too long. Thats a good one for sure. - eric


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

mmmmmm.....cobia, IMO the best table fare to come out of the ocean, except maybe lobster


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

That's the one fish I would want for my morning catch. Looks very tasty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Kobieeeaaa!!! are u gotta save one for me? ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Dang Dave.. thats a nice quality fish!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

some times one is enuf.... [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Dave, 
you told me on the phone that you bought that Cobia from some guys at the dock.


----------

